# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Evolutions du club >  Les Flux RSS 2.0 et Atom1.0 disponibles sur developpez.com

## Marc Lussac

Aprs les *flux RSS* disponibles sur les Blogs, et les flux RSS sur les forums, voici dsormais arriver les flux RSS sur www.developpez.com le *site*.

C'est disponible sur : http://www.developpez.com/

Ainsi que sur les rubriques suivantes :
http://java.developpez.com
http://c.developpez.com/
http://dotnet.developpez.com/
http://web.developpez.com/
http://php.developpez.com/
http://delphi.developpez.com/
http://access.developpez.com/
http://sgbd.developpez.com/
http://securite.developpez.com/
http://conception.developpez.com/
http://jeux.developpez.com/
http://emploi.developpez.com/
http://flash.developpez.com/
http://python.developpez.com/
http://office.developpez.com/
http://xml.developpez.com/
http://systeme.developpez.com

Les autres rubriques le proposerons certainement d'ici peu.

Ces flux sont  utiliser sans modrations, sur votre poste mais aussi sur vos sites Webs.

----------


## ner0lph

Je n'ai qu'un seul mot  dire : merci !  ::king::

----------


## Borus

Merci bien, voil quelque chose de trs utile !  :;):

----------


## Pollux

Ca ca fait bien plaisir! On l'attendait depuis un moment et il est l!

Merci encore  toute l'quipe!

----------


## dtavan

Merci trs utile  :;):

----------


## maximenet

ah oui  c'est une bonne nouvelle  ::chin::   ::pc::

----------


## scualm

cool  ::king::

----------


## Marc Lussac

+ http://python.developpez.com/  ::bravo::

----------


## natha

Super ! Ca manquait vraiment !
Merci

----------


## Maxence HUBICHE

Marc, si a te convient, tu peux ajouter le flux de http://office.developpez.com

----------


## Swog

Dispo sur XML aussi : http://xml.developpez.com

----------


## bobuse

C'est effectivement une bonne nouvelle !  ::):  
Par contre serait-il possible de mettre dans le contenu du flux le texte des articles, ou au moins les premires lignes ?

Merci

----------


## Marc Lussac

Ca n'est pas prvu

----------


## Pollux

> Ca n'est pas prvu


C'est vraiment dommage... Quelle en est la raison?

----------


## WolffN

Pourrait t'on disposer de flux RSS pour les nouveaux sujets crer sur les forums ?

----------


## adiGuba

> Pourrait t'on disposer de flux RSS pour les nouveaux sujets crer sur les forums ?


C'est dj disponible... mais il faut spcifier le code du forum  la main.

Par exemple le forum "_Evolution du club_" a le numro *80*, donc son flux RSS est le suivant :
http://www.developpez.net/forums/external.php?type=RSS&forumids=*80*

a++

----------


## WolffN

Merci  ::D:

----------


## cchatelain

> C'est vraiment dommage... Quelle en est la raison?


Raisons techniques d'abord... On ne vas pas retaper les articles dans le systme d'annonces...



> Pourrait t'on disposer de flux RSS pour les nouveaux sujets crer sur les forums ?


Dj en place. Regarde http://www.developpez.net/forums/faq...ss_syndication

----------


## wil4linux

Je voulais savoir s'il y a un rss par sujet ?

----------


## vbrabant

> Je voulais savoir s'il y a un rss par sujet ?


Tu as plutt le tableau de bord qui est fait pour cela. Ou le fait d'tre averti par mail lorsqu'il y a une rponse  ton sujet.

Vincent

----------

